# Driving from Job 2 Job w/Strobe Lights On???



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

I see this ALL the time when I'm out driving from job sites... guys running their strobe/rotor/warning lights flashing, down the freeway/road. Makes me wonder why? During the day (when it's day light out) I can understand why.....they just forget to turn 'em off and have no visual unless they get out after a job and look, but at night!!!!! I see many guys driving down the road with their amber rotors flashing and hazards going.

Just makes me think, WTF dude, are you that important cuz ur out plowing snow?????? You don't realize the flashing lights on ur dash, and the flash-back from your strobes against the pitch black backround? 

Even though I pay no attention, and just go about my business and drive on. It just makes me wonder WHY? After all who am I to say when you should turn your warning lights on/off.

Anyone else notice this, or is it just me???????


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

We've already had a big arguement and poll on this.... like a month ago... do a search.


----------



## Blues Man (Mar 1, 2008)

Mybe we should put a bounty on the guys that do this. A couple of whacks with a shovel?


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

my lights are on from when i leave till i come home...if you ever drove in or around chicago at anytime day or night everybody forgets how to drive in the snow. and it makes me more comfortable that they are so people might see and realize hey this truck moves slower then regular traffic takes longer to slow down. i can be 300am on a monday and in chicago there are tons of dumb people that blow red lights and stop signs. rather then risk damaging my truck give them more of a chance to see me. look at chicago fire department lost several FF due to people not seeing or hearing sirens and there engine/truck gets whacked people are stupid in chicago!


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Keep the lights on all the time and people will become complacent thus ignoring the lights all together and not just for you but for everyone else.

I find you will never cure the DA's, the white knuckle drivers, red light blowers, half asleep zombies - they will always exist until they cross the line and create an impact.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Blues Man;550557 said:


> Mybe we should put a bounty on the guys that do this. A couple of whacks with a shovel?


lol we sure did...:waving:



weeman97;550561 said:


> my lights are on from when i leave till i come home...if you ever drove in or around chicago at anytime day or night everybody forgets how to drive in the snow. and it makes me more comfortable that they are so people might see and realize hey this truck moves slower then regular traffic takes longer to slow down. i can be 300am on a monday and in chicago there are tons of dumb people that blow red lights and stop signs. rather then risk damaging my truck give them more of a chance to see me. look at chicago fire department lost several FF due to people not seeing or hearing sirens and there engine/truck gets whacked people are stupid in chicago!


Why do you feel that you are so important?
If you are a hazard to other drivers then take your truck off of the road.

The police, fire etc etc are much more important that you are and they do not run there lights unless there actively engaged in a call.

How about a simi truck? There much bigger and they go slow in the snow?

I think anyone who runs there lights when they are not actively engaged in plowing (driving to your next account does not count)
should get a ticket.just like the kids do with there accent lighting.

People run stop signs, tailgate and get in to accidents all the time.
How is a beam of light going to stop this from happing?

If people are looking at your lights and not the road then you are a distraction.(part of the problem) I would want them to be looking at the road and paying attention to there driving, but that's just me...

I don't care where you live....

ps peolpe run in to fire trucks on sunny days too....

Did you know that of you are not plowing a city/county/state road or a HWY that you do not need any lights at all...

But...lol you will need a back up beeper. Do you have one?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Im with wee man, i run mine while traveling on the road during a snow storm! I want people to see me, and not to follow to close! I have 2 strobes in the back of my truck, and thats what they are there for to warn people! Im sorry i dont want sum1 rear ending me, i dont want to look to important! I also use my light during the fall season, when my guys are doing leaves! It tends to get dark early during the fall season, so i want to protect my wrokers if we are on a busy street! The lights are there to warn people, not to look important! I have to 2 strobes in the rear and that is it!


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

SnoFarmer;550584 said:


> lol we sure did...:waving:
> 
> Why do you feel that you are so important?
> If you are a hazard to other drivers then take your truck off of the road.
> ...


actually the state law here requires us to run amber lights and backup beepers on any and all commercial plowing vehicals. if the vehical can be a hazard it has to run warning lights. and we hold plowing contracts with town and state. so all of our vehicals are equipped with amber lights and run them all the time along with backup beepers. but to ease it up. we have strobe and halogen. so we shut off the strobes to not create a distraction but run the halogens to still warn. but you can bet your ass as soon as that blade touches the ground i light that truck up like a christmas tree. amber halogens strobes and (blue LEDs when i need them.)


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

well I think you need to go do some reading on what is and what is not allowed IE,
aux lighting, warring lights/snow plowing and emergency lighting, who can run them, when, what and where.

No one wants to get into an accident.
But using your logic ( running them all the time) why not have everyone on the road use warring lights all the time?
No one wants to get hit......



You are not allowed to run your hideaway strobes in public streets.
THEY want all warring lights to be above the roof line and to be "AMBER" in color.
Running any thing else is just for the COOL factor or they "want to be" a real emergency vehicle.



Again how will your light beam stop the other guy from hitting you?
Again the police, fire and EMS are much more important than you are and they only run there lights when actively engaged in a service.

so again why are you so important?
Are your workers wearing their "Safety vests"?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

You guys just HAD to reopen this again.... 

Lets sum this up again for those who missed it the last time.
The lights are for WHEN YOU ARE WORKING, driving down the street between jobs IS NOT WORKING. (Exception: Tractors and loaders and anything significantly slower than traffic)

You are nowhere near as big as a tractor trailer or triaxle dump, and they don't need strobes why would you? What ScottL said above is correct.

If contractor pickups are so dangerous that they need them, so should 
every single commercial delivery truck, semi, dumptruck {larger than average}, or every bicycle, motorcycle, or Smart Car {much smaller than average}


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

SnoFarmer;550604 said:


> well I think you need to go do some reading on what is and what is not allowed IE,
> aux lighting, warring lights/snow plowing and emergency lighting, who can run them, when, what and where.
> 
> No one wants to get into an accident.
> ...


It warns people to slow down and be aware, i dont light my truck up like a xmass tree! In jersey if your truck gets hit while on the side of the road, u better have cones or strobes out! Or your screwed!I dont ride around with 8 million flashes going off, with my head out the widow yelling cheers! If we are in a heavy snow storm, i like to use them on the road! Lets people know to keep a safe following distance, im sure when u guys open entrances to a lots you have them on!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

plowman4life;550601 said:


> actually the state law here requires us to run amber lights and backup beepers on any and all commercial plowing vehicals. if the vehical can be a hazard it has to run warning lights. and we hold plowing contracts with town and state. so all of our vehicals are equipped with amber lights and run them all the time along with backup beepers. but to ease it up. we have strobe and halogen. so we shut off the strobes to not create a distraction but run the halogens to still warn. but you can bet your ass as soon as that blade touches the ground i light that truck up like a christmas tree. amber halogens strobes and (blue LEDs when i need them.)


That's what I said...
When your plow is on the ground and you are plowing.
"plowing contracts with town and state."
Then you run your lights while on the roads...

There is no call for "joe plowjockey" to be running his lights as he is running from account to account...period.
If you are unsafe running your lights will not change this and you will still be at fault for the accident.

You are just like anyone else on the road regardless of your plow and sander/salter regardless of how important you think your vehicle is.

And like I said to plow private drives or lots you DO NOT need to run any lights at all.

wow, you would think it was oct or Nov not the end of the season...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

tls22;550608 said:


> It warns people to slow down and be aware, i dont light my truck up like a xmass tree! In jersey if your truck gets hit while on the side of the road, u better have cones or strobes out! Or your screwed!I dont ride around with 8 million flashes going off, with my head out the widow yelling cheers! If we are in a heavy snow storm, i like to use them on the road! Lets people know to keep a safe following distance, im sure when u guys open entrances to a lots you have them on!


People are drawn to lights.
Just like your eyes are drawn to the car with it's brights on.
It is a distraction....

You only think it makes people slow down.

So if a car/truck is on the side of the road it needs cones and strobes?
bull... If your illegaley parked then lights and cones do not change this fact.

If you are opening up entrances then I too use my amber, roof mounted lights 
(what my state allows me to run by law)


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i dont run my lights to "be cool" cause i feel cool enough on my fire engine blowing red lights running intersections, with air horns and sirens blaring. i do it to protect ME and MY truck not a company truck but my one and only truck. i cant afford to have a back up its my DD, Plow, Rec. truck etc etc. Amber is a universal color for caution. my truck is not a hazard. but in a snow storm i like to make sure my truck is seen. same reason a dump truck runs amber lights when its loaded going down the road, even a tow truck that runs amber with/ or without a car on the back. i do what i can to make MYSELF feel safer. i seen to many accidents where i have had to cut people out of cars becuase the driver that hit the did not see the other car. and people are dran to lights good that means they see me! and people these days are too busy on the phone, shaving, eating, etc etc that my lights being on grabs their attention and hey there is a truck stopped i better slow down. so you feel your way. i feel mine thats the wonders of USA freedom or speech. never once have been stopped by ANY cop local, county, or state for running my amber and HAW going from site to site.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

...and how many cop cars, ambulances and fire trucks get rear ended??? Many. Ask and most drivers will say they were entranced by the lights. If some fool is going to tag you from the rear it's probably because they couldn't stop - regardless of your warning lights.

Run the lights all the time and they will mean nothing to everyone. As is, most laugh and do not change any action based on your lights being on.

Remember we are part of the fat, old, smoking, beer drinking, low iq crowd bent on the intention of ruining everyone's day and you think they respect us now ... keep running the lights for no reason. ( Heck Dave's BBQ shack has huge rotating ambers for their delivery trucks - wtf )


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

well clearly they already dont mean anything to people so whats the problem?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

weeman97;550614 said:


> i dont run my lights to "be cool" cause i feel cool enough on my fire engine blowing red lights running intersections, with air horns and sirens blaring. i do it to protect ME and MY truck not a company truck but my one and only truck. i cant afford to have a back up its my DD, Plow, Rec. truck etc etc. Amber is a universal color for caution. my truck is not a hazard. but in a snow storm i like to make sure my truck is seen. same reason a dump truck runs amber lights when its loaded going down the road, even a tow truck that runs amber with/ or without a car on the back. i do what i can to make MYSELF feel safer. i seen to many accidents where i have had to cut people out of cars becuase the driver that hit the did not see the other car. and people are dran to lights good that means they see me! and people these days are too busy on the phone, shaving, eating, etc etc that my lights being on grabs their attention and hey there is a truck stopped i better slow down. so you feel your way. i feel mine thats the wonders of USA freedom or speech. never once have been stopped by ANY cop local, county, or state for running my amber and HAW going from site to site.


Nice man, but guess we are just a bunch of wackers with lights! I did not put lights in my truck to drive around a empty parking lot all night! So i guess if guys are doing road work on the side of the raod, they are illegal park also! Wow i hope the nj troopers have a thick ticket book! I guess to each his own, i like to be on the safe side! I have to much work to do, then to be caught up in a accident during a snow storm!


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

well i guess i'm just going to contine to be a tool trying to be cool with tons of lights in my truck. and to each their own but its my truck my decsion nothing anyone can say or do will change my mind. i have tinted windows is that a problem?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Snofarmer why do u put ur light on when ur doing a entrance to a lot?


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

turn the fricken lights off in between jobs. Geez, do you see cops, ambulances, or firetrucks with their lights on as they cruise around? NO. If they are out on a call or something yes, but that's the only time they run the lights.

City, county, state, and township plows run lights on the road because they are either plowing or putting down salt/sand. When they are done they turn the lights off when returning to the garage. 

For most of us in this business, it's lights out unless the plow is on the ground. Some states may differ, but I'll bet most require that lights be turned off while cruising.

Buck


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

weeman97;550614 said:


> i dont run my lights to "be cool"


I do, I look cool as ****


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Vaughn Schultz;550640 said:


> I do, I look cool as ****


I think you look cool also!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

weeman97;550614 said:


> same reason a dump truck runs amber lights when its loaded going down the road, even a tow truck that runs amber with/ or without a car on the back.


They do? Where the heck do you live? I have never seen a dump truck EVER with strobes, and tow trucks here use the lights when they are hooking up or reversing--NEVER when going down the road.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

tls22;550623 said:


> Snofarmer why do u put ur light on when ur doing a entrance to a lot?


I'm guessing it's because he's _plowing_ the entrance.

Buck


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Up North;550673 said:


> I'm guessing it's because he's _plowing_ the entrance.
> 
> Buck


geeeeeeeeee thanks..perhaps you can tell me if the sun is going to come up 2morrow?

The question was ment why he put his lights on while plowing the entrance, to warn cars he is there i guess! Because the eye is drawn to light!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

you guys bring up well cops dont run them when not on a call. but when i am in route thats on call for me??


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

tls22;550676 said:


> geeeeeeeeee thanks..perhaps you can tell me if the sun is going to come up 2morrow?
> 
> The question was ment why he put his lights on while plowing the entrance, to warn cars he is there i guess! Because the eye is drawn to light!


You WANT the eyes on you when you are backing out ACROSS TRAFFIC not when you are on your merry way to Tim Hortons!!!

Lets define hazard here, that which is the need to run strobes/rotary lights:

-a vehicle going SIGNIFICANTLY faster (ala Police/fire/Ambulance), or SIGNIFICANTLY slower than standard traffic speed(ala tractor or loader)
-a vehicle going IN A DIFFERENT DIRECTION than standard traffic, (includes crossing lanes and reversing or both at the same time)
-any time that plow is on the ground, or spreader is spraying material (ie: WORKING)
-parked on the side of the road where loading/unloading is occurring

I don't think there is any other reason for a plow truck to have the lights on.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

KGRlandscapeing;550684 said:


> you guys bring up well cops dont run them when not on a call. but when i am in route thats on call for me??


And this would be when you are going somewhere in an emergency situation... not just cruising along thru town...


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*around here it law*

its law here to have them on when u have a plow on if your plows not on light gos off i see some dumb ppl cut a plow off and hit the plow and say i did not see u had a plow on your truck i don't give ashet as i don't have my light put on yet prsport


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

samjr;550702 said:


> its law here to have them on when u have a plow on if your plows not on light gos off i see some dumb ppl cut a plow off and hit the plow and say i did not see u had a plow on your truck i don't give ashet as i don't have my light put on yet prsport


Yes, it is law in Canada... WHEN YOU ARE WORKING not driving to the site!

Getting hit with a snowplow truck is not going to hurt as much as getting hit with a loaded Peterbilt!!!

ps. PLEASE use some punctuation!! Took like three reads to understand your post...


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

well i feel i am one cool tool!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

derekbroerse;550704 said:


> Yes, it is law in Canada... WHEN YOU ARE WORKING not driving to the site!
> 
> Getting hit with a snowplow truck is not going to hurt as much as getting hit with a loaded Peterbilt!!!
> 
> ps. PLEASE use some punctuation!! Took like three reads to understand your post...


When its snowing im going to put my strobes on, so cars can see me! I have a 7.5 blades and its my personal truck! I dont want some cowboy doing 60 in a suv not to see me! If the roads are just wet and it has stop snowing, i will shut them off! Im sure getting hit with a snowplow or a peterbilt will bring the same legal troubles! I dont understand you, with us having our lights on we are being safe! Im sure if one of u get hit but a car, and the cop said he/she did not see you im sure ur going to wish u had ur strobes on! Regardeless on who was at fault!tymusic


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

tls22;550709 said:


> When its snowing im going to put my strobes on, so cars can see me! I have a 7.5 blades and its my personal truck! I dont want some cowboy doing 60 in a suv not to see me! If the roads are just wet and it has stop snowing, i will shut them off! Im sure getting hit with a snowplow or a peterbilt will bring the same legal troubles! I dont understand you, with us having our lights on we are being safe! Im sure if one of u get hit but a car, and the cop said he/she did not see you im sure ur going to wish u had ur strobes on! Regardeless on who was at fault!tymusic


I HAVE been hit with my strobes on... backup beeper... large halogen reverse lights... AND a broken exhaust pipe!! She backed right into the side of me. If they aren't paying attention they are going to hit you regardless. The strobe won't point liability at them automatically either. It IS a point on your side IF they are being used appropriately, which does not include commuting from site to site.

If there is no need for them to be on, you may even find yourself being charged with causing the accident if the other party says they were blinded by your lights and they find no reason for you to have had them on.

The problem is that with the lights on you may *think* you are being safe but in effect all you are doing is making people pay attention to you for no reason, then they don't bother anymore even when there is a reason (ie: someone working who needs people to see them). People become calloused to it, just like car alarms going off. In reality, all you are doing is making it more dangerous for all of us because people are used to seeing (and ignoring) pointless flashers.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*cite trucks drive around*

where i live the cite trucks drive around with the light on on a sunny day like i said be4 if pay $600 or $700 for lights i going to put them on when i want too and about ppl watching your lights what if i had a road open doing a water line and had my truck there with the lights on and some1 hit it it going to be my fault i think not if some1 going to look right into the light i going to tell them next time the suns out y don't ya look @ that for a hr i know what ppl are saying about there getting to them but come on


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

samjr;550766 said:


> where i live the cite trucks drive around with the light on on a sunny day like i said be4 if pay $600 or $700 for lights i going to put them on when i want too and about ppl watching your lights what if i had a road open doing a water line and had my truck there with the lights on and some1 hit it it going to be my fault i think not if some1 going to look right into the light i going to tell them next time the suns out y don't ya look @ that for a hr i know what ppl are saying about there getting to them but come on


No one is talking about being parked on a jobsite with them on--the topic is talking about just driving around town with them on.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

tls22;550676 said:


> geeeeeeeeee thanks..perhaps you can tell me if the sun is going to come up 2morrow?
> 
> The question was ment why he put his lights on while plowing the entrance, to warn cars he is there i guess! Because the eye is drawn to light!


That about sums up the whole debate right there. He's in the act of plowing, you said it yourself. Remember, you asked the question, not me. Glad you were able to finally figure it out.

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

weeman97;550614 said:


> i dont run my lights to "be cool" cause i feel cool enough on my fire engine blowing red lights running intersections, with air horns and sirens blaring.
> A FIRE TRUCK is an emergency vehicle your plow truck is not an emergency vehicle.
> A "emergency vehicle "MAY" proceed through an RED light using caution, with lights & siren. If the emergency vehicle should hit a car doing so it is the fault of the vehicle running the red light regardless of the lights and sirens.
> A FIREMAN should know this.
> ...


You only "feel safe" this perception of safety is very dangerous......



tls22;550623 said:


> Snofarmer why do u put ur light on when ur doing a entrance to a lot?


Why, well Gee gommer I'll tell ya It's because I'm "actively engaged" in snow plowing not just travailing from job to job plus I'm engaged in plowing that may involve being on a city street.



samjr;550766 said:


> where i live the cite trucks drive around with the light on on a sunny day like i said be4 if pay $600 or $700 for lights i going to put them on when i want too
> 
> ME,me me I paid $$ for my lights I'll run them when i want...
> 
> ...


See you feel so important you have interject your self into every situation because you spent $$ on lights...

Yea if you parked your truck there and got rear ended it would be your fault lights or no lights.
If you were obstructing traffic and got hit guess what? 
----------------

we are not "emergency vehicles" 
We are privately owned plow trucks.
WE are allowed to run "amber" WARRING lights.
not colored strobes hidden in our lights like the police run.

If your colored strobes are at eye level of other drivers and are brighter than your head lights they are ILLEGAL.
( not to mention that they want your warring lights to be above the roof line)
You are blinding other drivers. you are creating a bigger problem.

Accent lighting is illegal. why? because it creates a distraction.
but he paid $$ for them he should Be abel to do as he pleases.
Your hide-a-way strobes are just that accent lighting...

Go read all of your states or providences laws there frailly similar just the color of the light changes.
I wonder why they are so similar?
Because they thought it was common sense????
Read all of them as they all apply.
who can run warring lights, when, where,
Aux lighting.
off road lights.
etc etc....
Some cops do not know all fo the laws.
some do not want to get out in a snow storm to write a ticket.
regardless there is a law that governs what lights. what color and there placement.

I bought a sports car and paid $$$ I should be able to go as fast as i wish.
I bought a loud stereo I paid $$ I should be able to play it as loud as I wish.

They are warring lights....... not hazard lights or emergency lights..


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Up North;550835 said:


> That about sums up the whole debate right there. He's in the act of plowing, you said it yourself. Remember, you asked the question, not me. Glad you were able to finally figure it out.
> 
> Buck


LOL, Buck
He asked a Q and he knew the ansewr

Derick is correct also...

Why do people think they can run whatever lights they want?

plowtrucks are no diffrent that a mine Cooper they both have the same rights and the same laws apply.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

Ever Hear Of Scotts Law?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

weeman97;550864 said:


> Ever Hear Of Scotts Law?


http://www.isp.state.il.us/docs/1-163.pdf

Yes we have a silalur law in MN.

BUT< PLOWTRUCKS ARE NOT EMERGENCY VEHICLES................
THAT LAW DOES NOT APPLY


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Up North;550835 said:


> That about sums up the whole debate right there. He's in the act of plowing, you said it yourself. Remember, you asked the question, not me. Glad you were able to finally figure it out.
> 
> Buck


Snofarmer why do u put ur light on when ur doing a entrance to a lot?

Not so fast ladies, the question was ment to be why does farmer put his lights on while plowing the inersection? To warn others cars he is plowing there and the farmer eye is drawn to the light! I dont give a crap if ur plow is up or down, there must be somthing in the water up there! I dont kno any cop that would write a ticket in a snow storm, with all the accidents going on, for a plower with strobes on! I f you guys are so worried about who had there flashers on! perhaps u need to find more work! When im out plowing i could care less! W/e go twins!v And please save me the crap about its the law, and we are proper citzens! I propose this question because farmer said my lights are dagerouse on the road, and the eye is attracted to light!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

It specifies 'Authorized Emergency Vehicles'...

So who is authorized? Private vehicles are not emergency vehicles. Even if you were considered 'official', driving to and from work sites in a pickup truck is NOT considered being engaged in duties. ONLY if your plow is down or spreader is spreading.

Scott's Law is completely unrelated to this topic. This is to protect people's lives who are doing their job which includes loading tow trucks, assisting injured people or disabled vehicles and such, as Lieutenant Scott Gillen was doing when he was killed. 

I can't believe you'd whip this out for the arguement. What I understand your take on this is, is anyone is allowed to run amber strobes... so they can.... and everyone is by law supposed to yield to that person when they are driving? Are you kidding? You don't seriously believe you are that important, do you?

This law was to save lives. Don't try and twist it into justifying your ego.




"An authorized emergency vehicle, under Scott's Law, includes ANY vehicle authorized by law to be equipped with oscillating, rotating, or flashing lights under Section 12-215 of this Code, while the owner or operator of the vehicle is engaged in his or her
official duties."


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

tls22;550892 said:


> Snofarmer why do u put ur light on when ur doing a entrance to a lot?
> 
> Not so fast ladies, the question was ment to be why does farmer put his lights on while plowing the inersection? To warn others cars he is plowing there and the farmer eye is drawn to the light! I do give a crap if ur plow is up or down, there must be somthing in the water up there! I dont kno any cop that would right a ticket in a snow storm, with all the accidents going on, for a plower with strobes on! I f you guys are so worries about who had there flashers on. perhaps u need to find more work! When im out plowing i could care less! W/e go twins!


 He puts his lights on when plowing the entrace to a lot (ie: the intersection) BECAUSE HE IS A GENUINE HAZARD AT THAT POINT being crossways to traffic, reversing, etc. That is the point of those lights, to attract attention to you WHEN you are working. And HOPEFULLY people are smart enough to give some space.

When you waste them by using them for no reason, you take away that chance because people are then trained to ignore them.

The cop won't give a ticket to a plower WHO IS WORKING but should give one to a plower WHO IS DRIVING.

Don't you understand the difference? Its like being at the gym. You are lifting weights, running on the treadmill, etc. you ARE WORKING out. Just because you walked in the door doesn't mean you are working out, you could well be the towel boy!!!


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

tls22;550892 said:


> Snofarmer why do u put ur light on when ur doing a entrance to a lot?
> 
> Not so fast ladies, the question was ment to be why does farmer put his lights on while plowing the inersection? To warn others cars he is plowing there and the farmer eye is drawn to the light! I dont give a crap if ur plow is up or down, there must be somthing in the water up there! I dont kno any cop that would write a ticket in a snow storm, with all the accidents going on, for a plower with strobes on! I f you guys are so worried about who had there flashers on! perhaps u need to find more work! When im out plowing i could care less! W/e go twins!v And please save me the crap about its the law, and we are proper citzens! I propose this question because farmer said my lights are dagerouse on the road, and the eye is attracted to light!


Are you dealing with a full deck here? Geez. Again, he is in the act of plowing. If he wasn't in the act of plowing his light would be off. Pretty simple.

Have a great day.

Buck


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Up North;550897 said:


> Are you dealing with a full deck here? Geez. Again, he is in the act of plowing. If he wasn't in the act of plowing his light would be off. Pretty simple.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> Buck


He's right though, there is something in our water.. its called COMMON SENSE.

Wish we could bottle it and ship it worldwide...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

weeman97,
Read carefully there is a comon thread hear.
Do not run your lights unless engaged in....
not just driving to the next account...

VEHICLES
(625 ILCS 5/) Illinois Vehicle Code.
(625 ILCS 5/12‑203) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑203)
Sec. 12‑203. Lamps on parked vehicles.
(c) The restrictions of subsections 12‑207 (a) and 12‑207 (b) of this Act shall not apply to authorized emergency vehicles or equipment used for snow and ice removal operations if owned or operated by or for any governmental body.

(625 ILCS 5/12‑203) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑203)
Sec. 12‑203. Lamps on parked vehicles.
(a) During the period from sunset to sunrise any city, village or incorporated town may by ordinance, under rules and regulations it may prescribe, designate any part or parts of any street, or other highway under their jurisdiction, as parking places in which motorcycles and motor vehicles may be parked without having their lamps lighted, as otherwise required by this Section.
(b) Any lighted driving lamps upon a parked vehicle shall be depressed or dimmed.
(Source: P.A. 77‑37.)

(625 ILCS 5/12‑207) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑207)
Sec. 12‑207. Spot lamps and auxiliary driving lamps.
(a) Any motor vehicle may be equipped with not to exceed one spot lamp and every lighted spot lamp shall be so aimed and used upon approaching another vehicle that no part of the high‑intensity portion of the beam will be directed to the left of the prolongation of the extreme left side of the vehicle nor more than 100 feet ahead of the vehicle.
(b) Any motor vehicle may be equipped with not to exceed three auxiliary driving lamps mounted on the front at a height not less than 12 inches nor more than 42 inches above the level surface upon which the vehicle stands.

(625 ILCS 5/12‑209) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑209)
Sec. 12‑209. Additional Lighting Equipment.
(a) Any motor vehicle may be equipped with not more than 2 side cowl or fender lamps which shall emit an amber or white light without glare.
(b) Any motor vehicle may be equipped with not more than one running board courtesy lamp on each side thereof which shall emit a white or amber light without glare.
(c) Any motor vehicle may be equipped with one or more back‑up lamps either separately or in combination with other lamps; but any such back‑up lamp or lamps shall not be lighted when the motor vehicle is in forward motion.
(Source: P.A. 77‑37.)

(625 ILCS 5/12‑210) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑210)
Sec. 12‑210. Use of head lamps and auxiliary driving lamps. (a) Whenever the driver of any vehicle equipped with an electric driving head lamp, driving head lamps, auxiliary driving lamp or auxiliary driving lamps is within 500 feet of another vehicle approaching from the opposite direction, the driver shall dim or drop such head lamp or head lamps and shall extinguish all auxiliary driving lamps.
(b) The driver of any vehicle equipped with an electric driving head lamp, head lamps, auxiliary driving lamp or auxiliary driving lamps shall dim or drop such head lamp or head lamps and shall extinguish all auxiliary driving lamps when there is another vehicle traveling in the same direction less than 300 feet to the front of him.
(c) No vehicle shall have the lighting system modified to allow more than 2 electric head lamps to be lighted while operating in the dimmed or dropped position.
(d) Nothing in this Section shall prohibit the use of auxiliary driving lamps, commonly referred to as "fog" lamps, when used in conjunction with head lamps, if such auxiliary driving lamps are adjusted and so aimed that the glaring rays are not projected into the eyes of drivers of oncoming vehicles.
(Source: P.A. 85‑1144.)

(625 ILCS 5/12‑212) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑212)
Sec. 12‑212. Special restrictions on lamps. (a) No person shall drive or move any vehicle or equipment upon any highway with any lamp or device on the vehicle or equipment displaying a red light visible from directly in front of the vehicle or equipment except as otherwise provided in this Act.
(b) Subject to the restrictions of this Act, flashing lights are prohibited on motor vehicles except as a means for indicating a right or left turn as provided in Section 12‑208 or the presence of a vehicular traffic hazard requiring unusual care as expressly provided in Sections 11‑804 or 12‑215.
(c) Unless otherwise expressly authorized by this Code, all other lighting or combination of lighting on any vehicle shall be prohibited.
(Source: P.A. 86‑664.)

(625 ILCS 5/12‑214) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑214)
Sec. 12‑214. Special lighting equipment on rural mail delivery vehicles.
If a rural mail delivery vehicle is equipped with special signal lamps, there shall be displayed to the front 2 such alternately flashing amber lamps located at the same level and mounted as high and as widely spaced laterally as practicable and to the rear 2 alternately flashing amber lamps located at the same level and mounted as high and as widely spaced laterally as practicable. Such lamps shall be of sufficient intensity to be visible at 500 feet in normal sunlight and shall be controlled so that they will only be used to indicate to other traffic that a stop is being made for the purpose of picking up or delivering U. S. mail.
(Source: P.A. 77‑37.)

(625 ILCS 5/12‑214.1)
Sec. 12‑214.1. Tow trucks meeting federal motor carrier safety requirements; lighting and signalling equipment. Any tow truck that meets the requirements of the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Regulations of the United States Department of Transportation, regarding lighting and signalling equipment required on commercial motor vehicles, shall be deemed to comply with the provisions of this Chapter regarding required lighting and signalling equipment.
(Source: P.A. 89‑433, eff. 12‑15‑95.)

(625 ILCS 5/12‑215) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑215)
Sec. 12‑215. Oscillating, rotating or flashing lights on motor vehicles. Except as otherwise provided in this Code:
(a) The use of red or white oscillating, rotating or flashing lights, whether lighted or unlighted, is prohibited except on:
1. Law enforcement vehicles of State, Federal or
local authorities;

2. A vehicle operated by a police officer or county
coroner and designated or authorized by local authorities, in writing, as a law enforcement vehicle; however, such designation or authorization must be carried in the vehicle;

2.1. A vehicle operated by a fire chief who has
completed an emergency vehicle operation training course approved by the Office of the State Fire Marshal and designated or authorized by local authorities, in writing, as a fire department, fire protection district, or township fire department vehicle; however, the designation or authorization must be carried in the vehicle, and the lights may be visible or activated only when responding to a bona fide emergency;

3. Vehicles of local fire departments and State or
federal firefighting vehicles;

4. Vehicles which are designed and used exclusively
as ambulances or rescue vehicles; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted except when responding to an emergency call for and while actually conveying the sick or injured;

5. Tow trucks licensed in a state that requires such
lights; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted on any such tow truck while the tow truck is operating in the State of Illinois;

6. Vehicles of the Illinois Emergency Management
Agency, vehicles of the Illinois Department of Public Health, and vehicles of the Department of Nuclear Safety;

7. Vehicles operated by a local or county emergency
management services agency as defined in the Illinois Emergency Management Agency Act;

8. School buses operating alternately flashing head
lamps as permitted under Section 12‑805 of this Code; and

(b) The use of amber oscillating, rotating or flashing lights, whether lighted or unlighted, is prohibited except on:
1. Second division vehicles designed and used for
towing or hoisting vehicles; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted except as required in this paragraph 1; such lights shall be lighted when such vehicles are actually being used at the scene of an accident or disablement; if the towing vehicle is equipped with a flat bed that supports all wheels of the vehicle being transported, the lights shall not be lighted while the vehicle is engaged in towing on a highway; if the towing vehicle is not equipped with a flat bed that supports all wheels of a vehicle being transported, the lights shall be lighted while the towing vehicle is engaged in towing on a highway during all times when the use of headlights is required under Section 12‑201 of this Code;

2. Motor vehicles or equipment of the State of
Illinois, local authorities and contractors; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted except while such vehicles are engaged in maintenance or construction operations within the limits of construction projects;

3. Vehicles or equipment used by engineering or
survey crews; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted except while such vehicles are actually engaged in work on a highway;

4. Vehicles of public utilities, municipalities, or
other construction, maintenance or automotive service vehicles except that such lights shall be lighted only as a means for indicating the presence of a vehicular traffic hazard requiring unusual care in approaching, overtaking or passing while such vehicles are engaged in maintenance, service or construction on a highway;

*******
(6.1) The front and rear of motorized equipment or
vehicles that (i) are not owned by the State of Illinois or any political subdivision of the State, (ii) are designed and used for removal of snow and ice from highways and parking lots, and (iii) are equipped with a snow plow that is 12 feet in width; these lights may not be lighted except when the motorized equipment or vehicle is actually being used for those purposes on behalf of a unit of government;

7. Fleet safety vehicles registered in another
state, furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted except as provided for in Section 12‑212 of this Code;

8. Such other vehicles as may be authorized by local
authorities;

9. Law enforcement vehicles of State or local
authorities when used in combination with red oscillating, rotating or flashing lights;

9.5. Propane delivery trucks;
10. Vehicles used for collecting or delivering mail
for the United States Postal Service provided that such lights shall not be lighted except when such vehicles are actually being used for such purposes;

11. Any vehicle displaying a slow‑moving vehicle
emblem as provided in Section 12‑205.1;

(c) The use of blue oscillating, rotating or flashing lights, whether lighted or unlighted, is prohibited except on:
1. Rescue squad vehicles not owned by a fire
department and vehicles owned or operated by a:

voluntary firefighter;
paid firefighter;
part‑paid firefighter;
call firefighter;
member of the board of trustees of a fire
protection district;

paid or unpaid member of a rescue squad;
paid or unpaid member of a voluntary ambulance
unit; or

paid or unpaid members of a local or county
emergency management services agency as defined in the Illinois Emergency Management Agency Act, designated or authorized by local authorities, in writing, and carrying that designation or authorization in the vehicle.

However, such lights are not to be lighted except
when responding to a bona fide emergency.

Any person using these lights in accordance with this
subdivision (c)1 must carry on his or her person an identification card or letter identifying the bona fide member of a fire department, fire protection district, rescue squad, ambulance unit, or emergency management services agency that owns or operates that vehicle. The card or letter must include:

5. Vehicles which are designed and used exclusively
as ambulances or rescue vehicles when used in combination with red oscillating, rotating or flashing lights; furthermore, such lights shall not be lighted except when responding to an emergency call.

(g) Any person violating the provisions of subsections (a), (b), (c) or (d) of this Section who without lawful authority stops or detains or attempts to stop or detain another person shall be guilty of a Class 2 felony.
(h) Except as provided in subsection (g) above, any person violating the provisions of subsections (a) or (c) of this Section shall be guilty of a Class A misdemeanor.
(Source: P.A. 93‑181, eff. 1‑1‑04; 93‑725, eff. 1‑1‑05; 93‑794, eff. 7‑22‑04; 93‑829, eff. 7‑28‑04; 94‑143, eff. 1‑1‑06; 94‑270, eff. 1‑1‑06; 94‑331, eff. 1‑1‑06; 94‑730, eff. 4‑17‑06.)

(625 ILCS 5/12‑216) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12‑216)
Sec. 12‑216. Operation of oscillating, rotating or flashing lights. Oscillating, rotating or flashing lights located on or within police vehicles in this State shall be lighted whenever a police officer is in pursuit of a violator of a traffic law or regulation.
(Source: P.A. 85‑830.)


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i brought up scotts law for sno framers responce to a fire engine/truck go thru and intersection properly and a car fails to yeild to you and hits you there fault at least around here. there are cases of negligence tho


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

well here i will do what i want and guess what any online lawyer law posting you want to do is not going to change my mind! ok i'm out of this argument cause you guys all want the perfect little word text book guess what its reality it aint perfect! nothing u, me o the next person can do is going to fix that!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

weeman97;550902 said:


> i brought up scotts law for sno framers responce to a fire engine/truck go thru and intersection properly and a car fails to yeild to you and hits you there fault at least around here. there are cases of negligence tho


Quit trying to twist it around....

If an emergency vehicle gets into an accident when they are speeding, running a stop light or sigen, rivving on the wrong side of the road etc etc...
regardless if they have their lights and siren running will be at fault.
Show me where they have the right to speed of ignore any traffic law...

They don't sorry... we as a society look the other way and allow it to happen this is called "for the good of all."
As we all want to see them get the help they need.

Go ask a cop or someone who actually drives an emergency vehicle..

scotts law or not...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I think your common sense is over rated! In the state of jersey like you said you cant run the strobes from the job to job! A construction company on rt 1 here runs there strobes all day on there pick-ups, but yet its not legal! So to that point your correct! But im making the point as snofarmer said they are dangerouse on the road and the eye is attracted to light! If your going to get in a accident on the road buy seeing to flashing lights, then should that person have a DL AT ALL? What if a a fire eng goes but with all those lights, is 7 cars just going to get in a accident because of lights? And if they are so dangerouse on the road, then why do we put the lights on in the parkinglots? I would think the lights are just as bright on the rd and the parkinglot! There is not law in jersey that says u cant run them, you have to be DOT approved! Have a nice day!:waving:


PS. A fire eng lights and my 2 strobes cant be compared, so lets stop the crap with how important u feel! Those things cant be compared with law!


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Strobe lights are just a toy that some guys like to use. I don't run any as I can't stand the flashing at night. If some knucklehead is going to crash into you they won't help. 
To many guys use them and they mean nothing to most poeople because of it


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

I ran my lights one time on the rd during that snowstorm from hell last yr, was no visibility and cars were comming up behind me crazy fast, guess I am a slow poke. I get a kick out of it up here, guys driving around doing clean up, few flurries falling and they have every light in the world on. I thought they were for when I was backing out into cross traffic but guess I was wrong. Silly me. Guess I am not cool.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I keep getting emails that there is a new posting here, but when I come to check I see nothing....??? WTF?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Funny, my post shows up... thats twice this has happened on this thread.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

derekbroerse;551209 said:


> Funny, my post shows up... thats twice this has happened on this thread.


Thats because the posts that your receiving the email notifications for are being deleted before you get back to the thread Derek.

Happens at times.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

derekbroerse;551209 said:


> Funny, my post shows up... thats twice this has happened on this thread.


Thought Police.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

tls22;550906 said:


> I think your common sense is over rated!
> 
> I bet yores is way under rated....lol
> 
> ...


Grow up, it only takes one flash of light to blind someone.
Your strobes are in the clear lense of your reverse lights pose a danger to others.
The law wants you to run a AMBER light mounted above the roof line... peroid.... 



derekbroerse;551208 said:


> I keep getting emails that there is a new posting here, but when I come to check I see nothing....??? WTF?


Hey, Derek hear is a new post for you.....:waving:.........

KIDS


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

B&B;551210 said:


> Thats because the posts that your receiving the email notifications for are being deleted before you get back to the thread Derek.
> 
> Happens at times.


Well thats exactly what I figured but they must work FAST sometimes cuz those notifications didn't exactly sit around in my inbox... 

One from TLS and one from Osiris (blast from the past thread) that must have been too....ummmmm.... unsuitable for public viewing..!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

SnoFarmer;551239 said:


> Hey, Derek hear is a new post for you.....:waving:.........


Yay, something new to read! And here I was getting board....

Where the heck is MILLSAPPS118, he opened this can of worms again... then not a word.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

snofarmer .... you keep saying strobes above the roof line. Are you talking about a specific state? In IL they cover only colors and general types of vehicles nothing about quantity or placement.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

scottL;551248 said:


> snofarmer .... you keep saying strobes above the roof line. Are you talking about a specific state? In IL they cover only colors and general types of vehicles nothing about quantity or placement.


Scott,
I did not post all of the laws that apply to warring lights your going to have to do some research your self.
Most states have very similar laws regarding this subject.
Whatever type of warring light that you use they want them mounted above the roof line.

Hear is an excerpt from the MN law.

"Or any other law to the contrary, a vehicle may be equipped with a 360-degree flashing strobe lamp that emits an amber light with a flash rate of 60 to 120 flashes a minute, and the lamp may be 
used as provided in this subdivision, provided that the 
strobe lamp is mounted at the highest practicable point on the vehicle."

You need to read a few different statues on aux lighting, warring lights,
emergency lights, etc etc. in there will be a section on where they want you to mount your amber warring light.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Pay close attention to the part I high-lighted.

It makes all hide-a-way lights illegal for any private non emergency vehicle....

169.65 SPECIFICATIONS FOR LIGHTING AND OTHER DEVICES.
(a) The commissioner of public safety is hereby authorized and required to adopt and enforce standard specifications as to the amount, color and direction of light to be emitted or reflected by 
lighting devices and as to the general construction and mounting on the vehicle for compliance with the requirements and limitations of this chapter.
.
.
(e) The commissioner of public safety is hereby authorized to approve or disapprove lighting devices.
No person shall sell for use or use on any 
vehicle any reconverted lamp or any device redesigned for a use other than for which it was 
originally approved unless authorized by the commissioner of public safety.
History: (2720-251, 2720-252, 2720-253) 1937 c 464 s 101-103; 1945 c 207 s 6; 1971 c 491 
s 21; 1978 c 494 s 4; 1986 c 444


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i'll keep my strobes becuase they state emergency vehicle. while responding to a an emergency in my POV i use blue/clear state of IL code for Fire Fighters. so my HAW fall into the classification so i'm going to continue on my way thanks.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Only if you have permission and ONLY when responding to a call for service can a ff use any "haw" lights.

but... were talking for snow plowing/ removal hear not a ff responding to a call for service..

apples to oranges...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I thought we buried what was left of the horse the last time??????



tls22;550608 said:


> It warns people to slow down and be aware, i dont light my truck up like a xmass tree! In jersey if your truck gets hit while on the side of the road, u better have cones or strobes out! Or your screwed!I dont ride around with 8 million flashes going off, with my head out the widow yelling cheers! If we are in a heavy snow storm, i like to use them on the road! Lets people know to keep a safe following distance, im sure when u guys open entrances to a lots you have them on!


Do you have a permit from your local PD to have your amber light that is necessary to operate when the first flake hits the ground until the last flake hits?



weeman97;550614 said:


> i dont run my lights to "be cool" cause i feel cool enough on my fire engine blowing red lights running intersections, with air horns and sirens blaring.


Dang, glad you're a long ways away from me. What part of Chi-town are you in so I know when to be careful for some fool in an engine or truck running a red light because he's got his warning lights and sirens operating?

I'm willing to bet good money that the laws of the state of Chicago, oops I mean Illinois, do not give emergency vehicles the RIGHT to run red lights when warning devices have been activated, do they?

In MI, warning devices activated are asking for permission to exceed the speed limit within reason, continue through stop lights or stop signs if we don't have the right of way or similar situations. You blow a red light--siren, air horn, Q and every light--and kill someone, you're in deep do-do. If they hit you, you might have a chance, but you hit them, you're going to the big house to play with Bubba.

And if you are any sort of decent, well-read FF you know this. And I hope you're just trying to act cool and don't really operate fire equipment in this fashion, because if you do, you're an embarrassment to the fire service.

Lord, help us all through this one again.

Didn't you get any snow, SF, spent an awful lot of time arguing again.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

we just got 1" of slush all the snow fell just north of us...

Hey I'm not arguing... I'm discussing.

As far as any emergency vehicle running a semaphore.
169.03 EMERGENCY VEHICLES; EXEMPTIONS; APPLICATION.
Subdivision 1. Scope. The provisions of this chapter applicable to the drivers of vehicles 
upon the highways shall apply to the drivers of all vehicles owned or operated by the United States, this state, or any county, city, town, district, or any other political subdivision of the state, subject to such specific exemptions as are set forth in this chapter with reference to authorized emergency vehicles.
Subd. 2. Stops. The driver of any authorized emergency vehicle, when responding to an emergency call, upon approaching a red or stop signal or any stop sign shall slow down as necessary for safety, but may proceed cautiously past such red or stop sign or signal after sounding siren and displaying red lights, except that a law enforcement vehicle responding to an emergency call shall sound its siren or display at least one lighted red light to the front.

Hear is one telling you that you can not run your binkey running from account to account..
Subd. 6. Flashing amber light. (a) Any service vehicle may be equipped with a flashing 
amber lamp of a type approved by the commissioner of public safety.
(b) A service vehicle shall not display the lighted lamp authorized under paragraph (a) when 
traveling upon the highway or at any other time except at the scene of a disabled vehicle or while 
engaged in snow removal or road maintenance.

for you FF 
Subd. 5. Course of duty. No driver of any authorized emergency vehicle shall assume any special privilege under this chapter except when such vehicle is operated in response to any 
emergency call or in the immediate pursuit of an actual or suspected violator of the law.

But you guys(ff)(pd) allready knew this...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

derekbroerse;551208 said:


> I keep getting emails that there is a new posting here, but when I come to check I see nothing....??? WTF?


FWIW, it happened again Derek.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I think we can all see each other's points and counter points on this matter so this thread is now closed


----------

